# Design Software



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and model train. I see people have posted on the forum layouts of their tracks.

I would love to know that software they make these in I am a advanced Photoshop user but i was just wondering is there a specific program for model railways.
I have attached a image of our current N scale setup only just out of storage

Zeak


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i use Anyrail for track planning. working around 50 pieces trial limitation quite well


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

*thanks for the help*

thanks for the help I will look into it

zeak


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm eventually going to have to find software for S scale----Anyrail doesn't do it, apparently.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Spend the $59 on Anyrail it's worth it.

Reckers, perhaps we can ask Anyrail folks if there is any plans for some S scale trackage?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tworail....works for me. Do you have any contacts there? I'd glanced at other companies but not pursued it in depth. I don't mind paying a reasonable price, but don't want to do so and then find out it's a pain to use or worthless. Anyrail seems to be well-respected here, a sure-fire recommendation.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Reckers.. does the included S Gargraves track library not work for you?? I'm not too familiar with it S scale track production in general so I have no idea 

There is a 16 track library in my AnyRail v3.31.0 for Gargaves.

Either way you can download the trial  and check it out for yourself if you haven't.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tworail, I should have given more information----I'm sorry. I'm using the ancient, stamped-metal-ties American Flyer track. I guess I need to compare it to Gargaves for similarity in segment-length, curve-radius and so on; just had moved that to the back burner while keeping an eye out for something specific to my stuff.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Ah I see now. OK. But I do have a contact at Anyrail, David, I can ask him if there are any plans for AF.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, tworail. i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

No problem. I have emailed David to see what he says about it.

John


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

OK Reckers, got a reply from David:

*Hi John,

It would be great to add the American Flyer S gauge track. It's not planned
so far, but that's no problem.
There not really a process or procedure.

What's important for us is to have the measurements.
So, if you, or any of your members has the info, either as a data sheet or
maybe simply by putting the track on a scanner (track down, with a ruler
next to it to check we get it 1:1), we'd be glad to add it.

We always try to add a complete library at once. I'm not very familiar with
this particular track, so if there's anyone who can provide a complete list
of all the elements, that would be great.

Also, it would be nice to have some sample track plans to test it out.*

What do you think?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Sounds great. I'll bring a curve, a straight, and a set of switches into work to use the copier. I'll back them up with some graph paper and a ruler to facilitate the calculations.

Can I assume "track down" means rails against the scanner-glass, ties in the air?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm. Question. Why not try it both ways and see what works better? Although really.. from a aerial perspective it should not matter.

Also.. do you know how many tracks are in the AF S gauge?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, one I'd sort of come to on my own. I guess if you're trying to accurately measure rail length, having it hovering 1/4" in air from the focal point isn't helpful. *L* Same for tie width. I'll do that tomorrow on the copier at work and then bring them home to scan into the pc. I've also taped a 6" clear plastic ruler to the grid paper that will be the background; it might make the whole area and measuring process a lot faster.
Thanks again for your help.

Oh! Your question. In my 1950's vintage S scale, there are two rails on the track. An earlier version of AF S, and Lionel S, had 3 rails. The big competive edge for 2-rail AF was "More Realistic!"


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I suppose that could be a trick answer... for I asked - how many tracks - not rails 

Wondering how many tracks make up the program, to be more specific, I don't think I was that clear before. For example, number of different radii curve, straight sections, crossings, turnouts etc. Marklin M has about 44 from what I can see in Anyrail, as a comparison.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tworail,
Sorry, I misunderstood your question. *grins* As far as I know, there is a single curve radius and length. I have seen only two straight lengths, and I'm not certain the short one wasn't simply cut down from a long one: I've only seen it in a single ebay offering. I have drawn the footprint of a manual turnout (L & R), but don't have any powered ones, yet. I also do not know if there are more than one size turnout. I have seen some re-railers and decouplers. 

I'd also like to apologize for being slow in providing the images. My printer/scanner was out of ink, so I scanned several shots on the copier at work and brought them home to scan into the pc (the big washing-machine-sized copier seemed more flexible). Having done so, I tried to scan the paper shots into my pc, but my scanner refused to work until I buy it's printer head an ink cartridge---go figure. Please tell your friend I appreciate his patience, and I will get this accomplished.

Thanks!


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Reckers, thanks. Don't worry about it though, take your time. There is no pressure here 

Unless you are anxious to start using Anyrail


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Tworail....at long last, I have some track scans. The pics are multiple scans of a single piece of straight track, upside down and right-side-up. Similar shots of a single curve piece.
The two turnouts would not copy: black doesn't show any detail. I took the same graph paper and traced the turnouts, though, to create a footprint for each turnout. the 45-degree angle on the footprint is where the alternate line enters or exits, on each.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...and thanks, again, for your help!


----------



## DavidH (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm sorry it took some time before we knew the scans were there.
We're currently busy adding the American Flyer track to AnyRail.

However, we're wondering a bit about the example plans in the AF catalogues.
Especially the 8-figure will not fit with the dimensions they give.

Is the 5" straight really 5" long?
Is the crossing really 10" long?

Problem is that with an OUTER diameter of 40" for the curves, the 8-figure is about an inch off.

If anyone who has access to these track parts could help us to clear this up, we'd be very grateful!

Thanks in advance,

David Hoogvorst
AnyRail


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

David,

Thanks for all your effort. I'm at work right now, so what I can tell you is limited. I have no 5" straights to measure, but I can tell you a 10" straight has exactly 10" of rail length, excluding the pins. I've also been told that they were very careful to have all track items have the same dimensions---it other words, any accessory (turnout, for example) with a straight segment would be 10", and the curve radius on a turnout would match the radius on a standard curved track. I happen to have a curve, a straight, and a single turnout here at work and I just verified those straight measurements.
I've also managed to collect a little additional information about track components, since the last discussion. At this site, you'll find a lot of information and pictures about the American Flyer track: http://www.geocities.com/theupstairstrain/infrastructure_track.html

Again, thanks for all your work and let me know if I can supply more information.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

PS: I do have a crossing at home, and will measure it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Me, again....*L* Please be aware that AF Pikemaster track and the vintage AF track are not the same and have different radii. Maybe that is the cause of the confusion?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

1949 American Flyer Instruction Manual, with sample layouts.

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...nual/american-flyer-instruction-manual-00.htm


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am sure the radius is not measured from the outer edge. Either the track center, or the inner rail. There is a difference from track size and table size.


----------



## DavidH (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all your quick replies.

By the way, it's the 700 series that we try to add to the software right now.

Indeed, it seems strange to me too, but if we give the #702 curve a radius of 20" center, it's much too wide compared to the scans above.

When we make them 20" outer radius, they match quite well.

Also, the plans in the 1946 catalog
http://www.myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/1946Catalog/AF_1946_catalog_page28.htm
and
http://www.myflyertrains.org/AF_Catalogs/1946Catalog/AF_1946_catalog_page29.htm

seem to suggest that 40" is the space required for a full circle.

If anyone of you could make a full circle and measure it, that would be great.
Otherwise, the figure 8 is only possible if the 5" track is shorter than it says, or if some wiggle room is used.

Anyway, thanks so far for your valuable info!

David.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Dave,


This from another forum, this morning:

Posted December 23, 2009 05:49 AM 
I have seen the curve diameter for AF track listed as 19, 19 1/2, and 20-inch. Which is it and where is this measurement taken. Inside rail to inside rail; outside rail to outside rail; or across the circle from track center-line to track center-line? I have measured the diameter of a circle of my AF track, but my track sections are so distorted from 50 years of temporary floor layouts it's hard to connect them in a perfect circle.

PHM 
Registered:: January 01, 2008 

PRRDave Posted December 23, 2009 08:49 AM Hide Post 
Vintage AF track is 20" radius. That translates to a 40" circle center rail to center rail. So add about 4" to that to get the smallest width board your track will install onto with roadbed or ballasting. 

PRRDave


----------



## DavidH (Jan 20, 2009)

The weird thing though is that the curves will almost be an inch too long each when assuming a 40" diameter. They just don't fit with the scans that were provided.

We're all talking about #702 right?

David.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

#702 is correct. If you go to this site, you'll see some layouts: http://www.thortrains.net/flyerlay.htm

At the top, you'll notice "There may be places where you will have to cut track, or fudge it to make it fit."


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Lets also assume it's possible the curve I scanned is bogus---a ringer. This weekend, I'll compare it to the other curves I have at home and see if that is correct, or if they are all consistent in length and arc.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

...and I'll see if 12 segments actually make a circle or not!


----------



## DavidH (Jan 20, 2009)

ROFL!

OK, that should help.

I've found another source stating the radius is around 19":http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/sinfo.html

That matches my measurements of the scanned track.

David.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The scanned track came from me, so you know it's fraught with mistakes. *L*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

May I have a drumroll, please. The measurements are in. A circle can be created from 12 curved lengths of vintage American Flyer S scale track:










You'll note the artfully-placed candy helps you count the segments and really aggravates the dog. These tracks are all clipped together with the standard AF track spring-clips that insert between the outer ties of each pair of curves, pulling them together.
NEXT...the measurement, and exactly what is being measured...I think the pics are self-explanatory.
































I realize the last pic is bad, but read either 101 cm or 39.75" at the outer edge of the outer rail.

I dug out the 90 degree crossover: both the black plastic base and the rails measure exactly 10" in each direction, ignoring the connecting pins.

Now, I need to go take it all apart before the dog's instincts assert themselves and she eats all the candy.

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## DavidH (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, that rules out all doubt! Unless your circle was egg shaped 

Maybe there's one last measurement you can make.
If we'd know the width of the track at the OUTsides of the rails (inside is defined by the S gauge wheel distance), we're all set.

From your scans I'd measure something between 29 and 30 millimeters.

Thanks again, and we'll add the track asap.

David.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

David,

I'm going to give you several measurements, so allow me to explain. The American Flyer vintage rail is usually referred to as a "T" rail, to distinguish it from rail that is more or less rectangular in cross-section. It actually looks, in cross-section, like real railroad rails with a hollow core at the top and a flattened flange at the bottom.

So....at the crown of the rail, measuring from outside edge of rail #1 to outside edge of rail #2: 1 1/16", or 27mm. Same span, but measuring across outside edges of bottom flanges: 1 1/8", or 29mm. Measuring the length of the stamped-metal railroad ties: 1 27/32", or 46.5mm. And thank you for doing this!


----------



## DavidH (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello all,

We've just released a new version of AnyRail with support for S gauge American Flyer.
We've tried to get it right from all the measurements and scans you provided so kindly here. Still, as we don't own this track, I cannot guarantee it's 100% correct. So, if you have any comments, additions or corrections, please let us know!

David.


----------

